# NZXT M59 Front Fan Install Guide :)



## brandonwh64 (Nov 23, 2009)

OK this guide is to fix a small flaw that the M59 case has for the front 120mm fan. In front of this case you can fit a 120mm fan with up to 38mm in width! so those high speed CFM fans would be bringing in the nice COLD air 

This project is easy and would be great for a beginning modder.

OK

First were gonna take the front of the case off. Its easy to remove the front, just grab under the bottom and give a small pull and it should pop right off. In this picture i have my fan already in position and the power cable slid through the right side so it will be behind the HDD cage.







OK next! I used regular 1/2 inch case fan screws like below (As long as they will go through the fan plastic and have enough to screw into the metal).






OK now go grab your good ole trusty modding drill  Then you need a 5/32 Drill Bit (its the perfect size for drilling holes for these case screws and gives it a TIGHT FIT). Now the original holes were made for some type of screw that NZXT forgot to include (GO FIGURE  LOL) so use your 5/32 drill bit and drill them out BUT dont widen the holes too much! just one straight dill motion will do to keep the screws nice and tight! Oh and i took some paper towel and made it were it would catch the metal shards while drilling.






Now take you screws and make sure they fit nice and snug and if they dont screw in take the drill and work the hole out alittle more but not too much do it in small sessions. Please take your time and it will work perfect for you 






OK now i bought a small Phillips head screw driver that will fit through the holes in the 120mm fan. What you do next is start screwing in the fan screws until they are about to poke out on the other side.






Now take out the paper towel with the metal shards so you do not spill them into the case! when i did this project i did it with ALL of my hardware still installed.






Now Position the fan were the screws and holes mount up and use your skinny phillips head screw driver to screw them in nice and snug.






FINALLY!!! make sure you snap the front panel back on the case and now you have a good powerful 120mm fan pulling air into the case from the front


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 23, 2009)

nice tutorial is that thing blocking the fan part of the case or the hard drive enclouser as i would cut it off for more free air flow


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 23, 2009)

The hard drive cage is behind the 120mm fan but i could take my drimmel and cut out the metal behind the 120mm fan right before the HD cage

*EDIT*

I JUST DOUBLE CHECKED AND NO THERES NO METAL JUST HDD CAGE


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks Man !


----------

